# Sattel - Tipps gesucht



## Junikind73 (2. Juni 2013)

Erstmal ein Hallo, 

ich bin Neu hier. Habe mich hier angemeldet, nachdem ich heute schon kreuz und quer nach meinem "Problem" gegoogelt habe. Problem ist der Sattel.... Ein bißchen Popoweh ist kein Problem, die heftigen Schmerzen im Schambereich verderben aber manchmal den Spaß. So war das heute der Grund umzudrehen  

Satteleinstellung schon mehrfach geprüft und geändert. Hose passt auch. Bei meiner bisherigen google Suche bin ich auf zwei Sättel gestossen, die dieses Problem anscheinend "mildern" können. Das eine war der "Selle Italia Sattel LADY GEL FLOW" und der andere der "Specialized Jett Comp Gel Women". 

Kennt ihr die und kann jemand was dazu sagen / Erfahrungswerte etc.

Bin nur Freizeitfahrerin, also Wo'ende mal unterwegs, so zwischen 20-40 km, bin absolute Einsteigerin und dazu auch nicht soo leicht.

Danke schon mal für Tipps, Anregungen etc., lg Elke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Juni 2013)

Als Tipp auch der specialized henge. Da sitze ich sehr auf den sitzknochen. 
Oder auch ein sq Lab.

Vielleicht findest du einen Händler bei dem du Sättel testen kannst. Kann dauern bis man "seinen" findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (2. Juni 2013)

SQ Lab 611 active! Optisch etwas Gewöhnungssache aber genial! Seitdem ich ihn fahre, habe ich in der Hinsicht keinen Probleme mehr


----------



## Veloce (2. Juni 2013)

Dein jetziger Sattel ist zu schmal .
Lass Deinen Sitzknochenabstand im Fachgeschäft messen bzw probiere
einen breiteren ebenen Sattel aus . Viele Sättel sind zwar nominell breit genug aber so gewölbt das  die effektive Sitzfläche zu schmal ist .
Empfehlenswert sind z. B der Specialiced Henge , Sonoma Wmn oder Jett
Wmn .


----------



## simply-out (3. Juni 2013)

Empfehlungen im Forum bei diesem Problem sind wirklich schwierig... Jeder Po ist anders, die Radgeometrie spielt eine Rolle, usw. usf.
Ich kann leider nicht erkennen, wo Du wohnst/herkommst. Aber bei uns in Essen gibt es einen Radladen, der sich auf das "gesunde Fahren" spezialisiert hat und Dich komplett vermisst um dann das für Dich Sinnvollste zu empfehlen!
www.bergetappe.de
Anne (Inhaberin) hat sich als Fachärztin für Allgemeinmedizin auf Ergonomieberatung und Bikefitting spezialisiert! 
Wenn Du nicht aus Essen/Umgebung kommst, dann kannst Du ja mal bei Dir in der Gegend schauen, ob Du nicht auch unter dem Stichwort Bikefitting etwas ergooglen kannst!

Viele Erfolg und viele Grüsse


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Juni 2013)

sq-lab 611 active


----------



## Junikind73 (3. Juni 2013)

Danke bis hierhin schon mal für die Tipps.... Nach einem Messversuch (habe keine Wellpappe - hab's mit ähnlichen Hilfsmittel probiert ) hat sich eine Breite von 14 cm ergeben.... Leider habe ich noch kein Fahrradladen in der Gegend gefunden, der genauer misst. Aber bei den empfehlungen kam es doch zu Mehrfachnennungen (ich gestehe, habe mich parallel noch mit der gleichen Frage an ein spez. Frauen-Forum gewendet).


----------



## Junikind73 (3. Juni 2013)

Und gleich nochmal ich (vielleicht hilft ein Vergleich), der Sattel den ich draufhabe ist der scape avtive 7 (cube bike)? Kennt den wer und weiß wie breit der ist? Finde auch dazu leider nichts.....


----------



## Chrige (3. Juni 2013)

Ich habe den Specialized Jett drauf und kann ihn nur empfehlen . Aber natürlich kommt es auf deinen Hintern an. Falls du den gleichen hast wie ich, würde ich den Jett empfehlen . Ich habe mit dem schon einige 14-Tage Touren gemacht und hatte absolut keine Probleme (mit anderen Sätteln hatte ich schon die gleichen Probleme wie du).


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Dein Problem im Schambereich kenne ich nur zu gut 
Ich habe mir den Selle Italia Max Flite Gel Flow Sattelgekauft und bereue nichts. Ich fahre teils Touren bis 100-130km und muss sagen ich bin begeistert. Je nachdem welche Hose ich an habe tuts danach schon etwas weh was aber nur beim duschen auffällt . Ich kann komplett die ganze Zeit sitzen und darauf kam es mir besonders an.


http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattel/Max-Flite-Gel-Flow-Sattel.html



Liebe Grüße


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2013)

Sättel sind leider ein ganz schwieriges Thema. 
In der Theorie solltest du beim Sitzen nur die Sitzknochen belasten. In der noch weiterführenden Theorie sollte dafür der Sitzbereich hinten erhaben sein, und die Sitzfläche einen Tick breiter als der Sitzknochen-Abstand. Dazu gibt's z.B. auf der SQ-Lab Homepage einiges zu lesen.

Ich persönlich habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich es mit keinem Sattel der Welt schaffe, ausschließlich auf den Sitzknochen zu sitzen, und dass ich mir außerdem durch einen der Theorie nach passend breiten Sattel alles abklemme. Ein im Geschäft angepasster SQLab war die grausamste Folter, auf der ich je gesessen bin. Meine Lösung ist ein viel zu schmaler (der Theorie nach) Sattel, der sehr flach baut, eine ziemlich breite Nase hat, und recht wenig Polsterung -> Specialiced Phenom SL. Leider gibt's den nicht mehr 
Mit selbigem Sattel leicht nach vorne gekippt kann ich auch mit AX-Gepäck auf dem Rücken tagelang bequem sitzen und habe überhaupt null Probleme. Mit allen vorherigen Versuchen ging's teilweise nur 10-20 Minuten lang ohne eingeschlafene Füße oder schmerzhafte Druckstellen.

Was ich damit sagen will: es gibt leider kein Patentrezept. Die Theorie kann für dich funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Daher ist auch eine Ferndiagnose fast nicht möglich.

Bei deiner Problembeschreibung würde ich auch darauf tippen, dass dein Sattel im vorderen Bereich zu gewölbt ist, und ein flacherer Sattel Abhilfe schaffen könnte. Muss aber nicht stimmen 

Frag mal beim Händler nach Testsätteln, die du an deinem eigenen Bike montieren, und mindestens für eine längere Tour ausprobieren kannst. Viele Händler (vor allem die größeren) bieten das als Service an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SabineD (4. Juni 2013)

Hallo!
Mein Tipp: Red X Superlight. Sehr schmal, sehr flach, sehr hart. Den fahre ich auf allen Rädern (Rennrad, MTB, Alltagsflitzer), im Alltag sogar täglich mit Jeans, und habe überhaupt keine Probleme. Ich sitze wunderbar auf ihm, allerdings musste ich die Sättel jeweils etwas "einreiten", anfangs waren sie nicht so bequem. 
Gelsättel werde mich mir nie mehr antun - dadurch, dass sie so weich sind, walken sie beim Fahren und reiben. So ging's mir zumindest. Dasselbe gilt für breite Sättel und sogenannte "Damen-Sättel". Aua! 
Die Sitzposition hat aber auch Einfluss. Sitzt du aufrecht? Gestreckt? Wie hoch ist der Sattel eingestellt? An diesen Stellschrauben würde ich zusätzlich fummeln.
Du schreibst, Du bist absolute Einsteigerin - wie Herz, Muskulatur, Gelenke und Co. stellen sich auch andere Körperteile nach und nach um und tolerieren mehr Belastung!
Grüße!


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Juni 2013)

Ich habe nach guten Erfahrungen am Racefully auch die AMs mit dem Selle SMP Composit ausgestattet. Er funktioniert komischerweise sowohl bei gestreckter als auch aufrechter Sitzposition. Die Optik ist naja, aber man sitzt nur auf den Sitzknochen, vorne kann nichts reiben wg. des großzügigen offenen Kanals und die Seiten flexen und passen sich den Oberschenkeln an. Das Modell Composit ist eine schmale und absolut ungepolsterte Version (263 mm x 129 mm). Ich fahre kurze Strecken (so bis 50 km) mittlerweile nur noch mit Baggy und normaler Sportwäsche drunter, da es die gepolsterte Radhose nicht mehr wirklich braucht. Den Sattel gibt es in unterschiedlichen Breiten und Polsterungen, wenn man es lieber etwas weicher und/oder breiter hätte. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich dieses Jahr auch einen (allerdings in breiterer und gepolsterter Ausführung) zugelegt. Er meinte, das Ding würde zwar sch... aussehen, aber der Sitzkomfort wäre klasse. Der zieht nicht mal mehr auf 120 km ne gepolsterte Radhose unter die Überhosen. Ich werde das bei Gelegenheit auch mal testen.

So sieht die "harte" Version aus:


----------



## Junikind73 (15. Juni 2013)

So, nochmals Danke an Alle die mir hier viele Tips und Erfahrungen geboten haben  Ich habe es nun gewagt und mir einen gebrauchten Sqlab 611 Lady in Sitzbreite 15 gekauft (vorher "versucht" per leider falsch gewellter Pappe selbst zu messen).... 

Gestern erste Tour gefahren - mein Hintern tut weh, ich habe während des Fahrens deutlich meine Sitzknochen gespürt ABER wirklich NUR die  Denke somit liege ich ja schonmal nicht ganz falsch!??!

Andere Körperteile sind auf alle Fälle nicht dermaßen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, wie ich es sonst kenne, leicht gespürt aber keine offenen abgerubelten Stellen, die einem die Dusche hinterer madig machen.

Und der Sattel war auch kein so hohes Risiko. Habe voher mal geschaut, wenn er nicht passt, freut sich vielleicht nochmal jemand anderes drüber


----------

